# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Couture vs Rutten

## Machdiesel

They both have workout DVDs out, but bas turrens is twice the price, ne one know which is better...

They also both ahve volume sets out, ne one know which one is better, or has more info?

----------


## cdogge

I would def go with rutten....his videos are the shit..

----------


## yannick32

BAS RUTTEN he is the best student of the game, and he covers every angle of MMA fighting.

Rutten would be my pick hands up

----------


## Machdiesel

yea i read all aout the 2, and the workout ones r completly dif. Couture focuses on weights, plyos, drills n diet, where rtten does alot of cardiol, bag work, drills, and htings liek this, gonna get the, both, ill let u guys know

----------


## gabbei

rutten i guess

----------


## gymnutt

First off both these guys are studs. If you are training to compete.. I would buy both. Both these guys have great conditioning drills and great but very different skills. Bas, back in the Pancrase/Thai days showcased amazing striking abilities and shows skills in his tapes that are very obtainable if you are willing to put in your time on the bag and pads. Couture I believe is one of the best guys out there right now, but, I believe his success is due more to his superior athleticism and smart training practices. If I only bought one set of tapes I would buy Bas set. If you are competeting seriously take a few days off and take a road trip to one of the big name gyms, tell them you're a poor fighter and more than likely they will let you sit in on a session or two free of charge, which in my books beats the hell out of a video. Good luck!

----------


## phwSSJ

I never checked out Randy's stuff.

Bas is THE MAN. 

Just because you are a good fighter doesnt mean you are a good teacher.....not to say anything bad about Randy..I havent seen his stuff yet. Just something to keep in mind.

Bas Rutten knows his stuff and most of the things he teaches are right on! One thing for sure is that you wont go wrong with Bas.

He is a little high priced but how else is he gona pay for all his parties in his expensive ass house?

----------


## keylock

I Have Videos Of Both But, Bos'es Just Go Into More Detail And Hes Just A Better Speaker. Well He Is A Actor All So I Love Bos'es Leg Lock Vids They Work All The Time In Practice.

----------


## Papi93

I have Bas' Mixed Martial Arts Workout. I use his Thai Boxing CD, on the heavy bag, two to three times per week to complement my martial arts training. It will give you endurance and striking power. You will never quit from fatigue in a match if you can complete 10 rounds of his all-round fighting cd. Try cutting weight and doing this cd and you'll want to curse him out. Bas is a good teacher.

----------


## catabolic kid

ONe guy is a striker the other is a grappler-they are both probably good coaches becasue intelligence is a big part of their game. You should choose based on what stlye you are strkier or grappler.

----------


## sonar1234

Rutten

----------

